# do you know these people



## wishful (Jun 10, 2007)

Does any know any of the following people and how to get in contact with them?

dale and carolemae hartwick

douglas graham

kathleen decker

erica anderson

charles d mccallister

bruce ekstrom

tracey foe

john herring-brush creek

bethany hill johnson

johnny robb

kay marschell

albert foe

calvin hawes

nancy lee olson

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2007)

johnny rob works for aspc/amhr as the promoter. im sure her email is on the aspc/amhr site or in the magazine. You might try looking under the member list on the aspc/amhr for the rest


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 11, 2007)

You can e-mail Shenandoah Training Center regarding John Herring....he is one of their Clients....


----------



## kyeadon (Jun 11, 2007)

I know The Hawes family, If you would like to PM me, I can pass on a message to them.


----------

